# Community > Questions, Comments, Suggestions, Testing. >  Deleting profile to escape n get out of this place

## 35whelen

Where abouts in the settings is the burn and delete my profile button...? I'm going to jettison the internet and go back to the 1970s living meat & Veg life style and writing with a pencil.....

----------


## DavidGunn

Crawdads and possum belly stews cooked in a billy over the open fire, I can give you an old bow saw if you want to hand your chainsaw in.

I guess I have never understood the urge people have to go out with a fanfare.

----------


## scotty

pencil? is that one of those new fangled gadgets that doesnt run on fossil fuel? 
oh wait what is pencil lead? carbon? oh dear

----------


## northdude

Why do people need to make an announcement they are leaving just log off? I dont think anyone will hack an nzhs account and start posting on your behalf

----------


## BRADS

> Why do people need to make an announcement they are leaving just log off? I dont think anyone will hack an nzhs account and start posting on your behalf


Possibly so some stand back a bit and look how bad this place has got in the last year ? 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Possibly so some stand back a bit and look how bad this place has got in the last year ? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


I think that the forum has improved. For a long time after I joined I found the forum a bit boring and limited with members posting dead animal photos to accumulate likes and popularity as the predominant activity. I didnt look often. Since the Mosque shooting the forum has matured into a place for open discussion on all matters by persons with a common interest and comradery. Someone might write in reply that the online scraps and personalised attacks are bad for the forum, and that is quite true, however I see that as a phase that will disappear once members learn how to disagree and debate online. I am grateful for the learning the forum has provided me.

----------


## 35whelen

I ask where's the button because I have looked at all the "My profile settings" and other options, and for the life of me It appears that it's not possible to remove an account and delete MY profile?  
Just out of interest have any of you noticed that this sight records and tracks your every move ? 
Once they control what you hate! They'll interfere with the things you like and will reach across the table and take whatever they want.... I always leave a party while its fun and before the Drunks are too drunk and ruin the place... 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=i_aYli_1iqs

----------


## Tahr

> I think that the forum has improved. For a long time after I joined I found the forum a bit boring and limited with *members posting dead animal photos to accumulate likes and popularity as the predominant activity.* I didnt look often. Since the Mosque shooting the forum has matured into a place for open discussion on all matters by persons with a common interest and comradery. Someone might write in reply that the online scraps and personalised attacks are bad for the forum, and that is quite true, however I see that as a phase that will disappear once members learn how to disagree and debate online. I am grateful for the learning the forum has provided me.


It is comments like this (highlighted) that have killed the hunting reports and magazine section. That is a shame because for many that was the corner stone of the forum.
Since the "event" the forum (to me) has been populated by (some) people who only seem to have a passing interest in hunting and shooting but a particular interest in expressing their political discontent and resentment in most nasty and personalised ways, and/or wish to explore the fringe ends of topics that have nothing to do with the forum's (former) core purpose. That "common interest and camaraderie" might suit some, but not me.

----------


## Sarvo

The Poster has only been on here for 5 weeks  WTF

----------


## northdude

> I ask where's the button because I have looked at all the "My profile settings" and other options, and for the life of me It appears that it's not possible to remove an account and delete MY profile?  
> Just out of interest have any of you noticed that this sight records and tracks your every move ? 
> Once they control what you hate! They'll interfere with the things you like and will reach across the table and take whatever they want.... I always leave a party while its fun and before the Drunks are too drunk and ruin the place... 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=i_aYli_1iqs


Have you noticed that at the first lockdown we were being encouraged to narc on our friends and neighbours....who needs a computer to track you...

----------


## widerange

Like everyone else you are entitled to your opinion.
But that is all it is.your opinion

----------


## northdude

> Possibly so some stand back a bit and look how bad this place has got in the last year ? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Apparently not

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> Where abouts in the settings is the burn and delete my profile button...? I'm going to jettison the internet and go back to the 1970s living meat & Veg life style and writing with a pencil.....


There is no ability for the user to delete their profile. A possibility which the creators of this site never apparently considered.   I wonder why?
Anyway, you've said bye bye so I wish you Bon Voyage and never expect to see another post from you on this site again, 'cos that would mean we just have another one trick Show Pony. 

P.S. The first workable prototype of the Internet came in the late 1960s with the creation of ARPANET so to achieve Nirvana you will have to go back further than the 19070's ,,,,,,,I suggest the 1940's as so much was unavailable or rationed then your life would be really simple. i.e you would probably told what to do and not to do by the Government of the day .............something  we seem to be heading back to.

----------


## gimp

> I ask where's the button because I have looked at all the "My profile settings" and other options, and for the life of me It appears that it's not possible to remove an account and delete MY profile?  
> Just out of interest have any of you noticed that this sight records and tracks your every move ? 
> Once they control what you hate! They'll interfere with the things you like and will reach across the table and take whatever they want.... I always leave a party while its fun and before the Drunks are too drunk and ruin the place... 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=i_aYli_1iqs


As one of the creators of this site, I would like to point out that:
1. I have no idea whether or not it is possible for a user to delete their own account
2. Any lack of ability to do so is entirely the result of incompetence on our part and complete lack of consideration of the idea rather than any malevolent intent
3. I could literally not give less of a fuck about anything in the entire universe than I do about your movements or presence on this forum, we absolutely do not care or take notice in any way whatsoever
4. The endless political pissing and moaning and paranoia is pathetic

----------


## northdude

Get some pointers from stevo that will get you out of here... got a cell phone credit card eft pos card ird no face book etc you can be tracked to a certain extent from any of them...

----------


## DavidGunn

> There is no ability for the user to delete their profile. A possibility which the creators of this site never apparently considered.   I wonder why?
> Anyway, you've said bye bye so I wish you Bon Voyage and never expect to see another post from you on this site again, 'cos that would mean we just have another one trick Show Pony. 
> 
> P.S. The first workable prototype of the Internet came in the late 1960s with the creation of ARPANET so to achieve Nirvana you will have to go back further than the 19070's ,,,,,,,I suggest the 1940's as so much was unavailable or rationed then your life would be really simple. i.e you would probably told what to do and not to do by the Government of the day .............something  we seem to be heading back to.


One has to go further back than that Slapper, this is my late mums registration booklet...looks like she last paid in 1945.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> One has to go further back than that Slapper, this is my late mums registration booklet...looks like she last paid in 1945......


You missed the OP's stated avoidance action."...... I'm going to jettison the internet and go back to the 1970s"

Your example The Social Security Act 1938 was the first Labour governments welfare programme, which overhauled the pension system and extended benefits for families, invalids and the unemployed. Seems to me the OP's comment was avoidance of the internet, not Government control.  Were it to be that, then he would be in the midst of the "Musket Wars" 1800 to 1840.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> It is comments like this (highlighted) that have killed the hunting reports and magazine section. That is a shame because for many that was the corner stone of the forum.
> Since the "event" the forum (to me) has been populated by (some) people who only seem to have a passing interest in hunting and shooting but a particular interest in expressing their political discontent and resentment in most nasty and personalised ways, and/or wish to explore the fringe ends of topics that have nothing to do with the forum's (former) core purpose. That "common interest and camaraderie" might suit some, but not me.


Some may have considered the posting of dead animal photos in isolation 'the cornerstone of the forum'. But for me whilst I respect that, especially hard won trophies. I like to see that balanced with photos of meals prepared from these hunted wild foods and the sharing of recipe's,  photos of kids out hunting, the birds of the forest, sunsets, the things that are the foundation of a happy well rounded existence and enjoyment of the wilds.
These things represent us as good and decent people, connected to the cycle of life on earth.
Tahr, the respect I have for you comes from your generosity in giving away meat to charity. I would like very much to see photos of that posted

----------


## ebf

> Some may have considered the posting of dead animal photos in isolation 'the cornerstone of the forum'. But for me whilst I respect that, especially hard won trophies. I like to see that balanced with photos of meals prepared from wild foods and the sharing of recipe's,  photos of kids out hunting, the birds of the forest, sunsets, the things that are the foundation of a happy well rounded existence and enjoyment of the wilds.
> These things represent us as good and decent people.


All of those topics do exist on this forum MH... Along with reviews of gear, reloading info etc.

----------


## Tahr

> Some may have considered the posting of dead animal photos in isolation 'the cornerstone of the forum'. But for me whilst I respect that, especially hard won trophies.* I like to see that balanced with photos of meals prepared from these hunted wild foods and the sharing of recipe's,  photos of kids out hunting, the birds of the forest, sunsets, the things that are the foundation of a happy well rounded existence and enjoyment of the wilds.*
> These things represent us as good and decent people, connected to the cycle of life on earth.
> Tahr, the respect I have for you comes from your generosity in giving away meat to charity. I would like very much to see photos of that posted


But here's the thing.  For these things to flourish as you want, that ought to be where your energy goes. How often do you begin them? How often do you contribute to them? Compared to how often you dwell on Covid and towers??

I repeat, there is a segment on here that simply want to dwell on the negative, the unrelated and the bull shit. They make a fool of a very good hunting and shooting forum.

----------


## Ftx325

so when you go out to the pub for a beer , is beer all you talk about  ?

when you go out for a hunt with mates , is hunting all you talk about  ?

----------


## DavidGunn

> You missed the OP's stated avoidance action."...... I'm going to jettison the internet and go back to the 1970s"
> 
> Your example The Social Security Act 1938 was the first Labour government’s welfare programme, which overhauled the pension system and extended benefits for families, invalids and the unemployed. Seems to me the OP's comment was avoidance of the internet, not Government control.  Were it to be that, then he would be in the midst of the "Musket Wars" 1800 to 1840.


Oh, I didn't miss it at all, just wrote it all off as 'bush sickness' which I think is brought on by Tutu in the drinking water, inhaling possum fur, cabin fever, maybe a touch of cyanide, poor grade of cannabis...the list goes on.

Actually the booklet was the registration of all females of a certain age, and they either thought the war was going to last many more years or gave up on the idea...of course the only people who may remember it happening would all be 100 years old now.

----------


## northdude

Bring on the hate speech laws and wait for the tenticles to spread.. I wouuld of thought demonstrating that we talk about everything normal joe public talks about would be good. Otherwise we look like a bunch of rednecks that all we talk about is guns...

----------


## gimp

> so when you go out to the pub for a beer , is beer all you talk about  ?
> 
> when you go out for a hunt with mates , is hunting all you talk about  ?



The majority of non-hunting (political) discussions here are a case study in confirmation bias; angry people with a set opinion interested in "being right", not getting the right answer. There is little arguing in good faith or discovery through dialogue. Were a mate of mine to act such in real life, I would be happy to help them grow as a person but I'm not interested in running free online mentoring

This is besides the additional point that it isn't necessarily the discussions that are irritating the 95%, it is the tendency of some people to post in every single thread they can find about something political and unrelated. I get it, I don't like Jacinda or the government either (any flavour), I lost firearms at a loss in 2019 and I don't trust them or think they're telling the truth about everything. I also don't need to rant in every thread about it. It is what it is, focussing on the negatives all the time can be satisfying but leads to a feedback loop of negativity and bitterness. It's not good for your life.

There are 3 options as a moderator/admin of a forum where members are acting contrary to the way we would like members to act:
1: Do nothing. This is very easy but leads to echo chambers and bullying cliques. 
2: Argue the point. This takes a lot of time and I personally don't receive a single cent for doing anything related to this forum, and I have much better things to do with my life, given the close-mindedness of those involved meaning that it is likely pointless - again, most involved say they are "seeking alternative information" or similar but are victims of confirmation bias.
3: Delete people and close threads if they don't follow the simple rules. This is what I am leaning towards at the moment as it is becoming very tiresome.

----------


## Pushover

> I ask where's the button because I have looked at all the "My profile settings" and other options, and for the life of me It appears that it's not possible to remove an account and delete MY profile?  
> Just out of interest have any of you noticed that this sight records and tracks your every move ? 
> Once they control what you hate! They'll interfere with the things you like and will reach across the table and take whatever they want.... I always leave a party while its fun and before the Drunks are too drunk and ruin the place... 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=i_aYli_1iqs


There's no delete profile facility. I recommend hanging a few rows back. Its quieter and I don't have as much egg running down my face.

Enjoyed your prose and quotes. Stick around some

----------


## Logan H

I hesitate to jump into this sort of thread being a "FNG" but i always felt one is only going to see what you choose to click on and open.  And now I'm ankles deep in it, I like how this community supports each other, asking questions or for advice and not just on hunting and shooting, but the best ute, or help recovering an anchor at the bottom of the sea etc. 
Ive been a dozen or more forums, but this one by far has the best "esprit de corps" and good will

----------


## northdude

It gets bought up all the time if you dont like the subject dont click on it but thats never going to change just the same as people talking about everything and any thing. At the end of the day both camps need to learn to just suck it up buttercups. Have a lovely evening fellow firearms enthusuests  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> .............There are 3 options as a moderator/admin of a forum where members are acting contrary to the way we would like members to act:..........


The "we" of course, being hopefully the same as the majority of the members.   So, with those "3 options" being:   

1: Do nothing. ...................
2: Argue the point. ...................................
 3: Delete people and close threads if they don't follow the simple rules. This is what I am leaning towards at the moment as it is becoming very tiresome.

Interesting options and here, unasked for, are my observations on your three options".

1...That seems to be the current  par for the course.
2... Argue.? Is that your only response, why not comment on others views, or add your views?
3...Delete people and close threads..   Surely that is the just one part of the role of an active website moderator ?

My queries.  
Do you know what the readers want to read? 
Agreed, there are complaints about politics entering into threads, but I also see complaints that there are not enough desired threads being created on hunting and shooting matters. So just who is expected to create these desired threads?
Do you know how many members create posts as opposed to just those who reading?
Do the scope of subjects within the desired threads need to be expanded? Are readers views on what they are interested in, evolving with the interesting times we have?  

coming at it from another direction:

When did those who make decisions on this site's directions last consider:
a...what readers want to read. In fact when did they last:
b...do a count of the numbers of readers who make posts.
c...Do a count of how many readers this site actually has?

The information on the last two should be easily gleaned from the systems databases and would be a starting point in deciding if you have enough posters to revert your site back to one with a good supply of fresh posts but only on Hunting and Shooting issues

OR 

Consider some changes because reality changes.

One way to find an answer is to  Do it.  Delete those who breach the rules, (I anticipate being one of the first to be deleted,no problem) but remember the old saying, be careful what you wish for  as there is a possibility the site content may be bit thin and stale if you try to "turn back time". and non conformers , once culled may neer be seen again.

Just saying.

----------


## Micky Duck

OK to answer ORIGONAL POSTERS QUESTION...... go into your setting and change your forum name to full stop...your location to comma and anything else to an apostrophy...what you have posted in your time here will still be written but it will be written by full stop...and I believe you will be not a member you will be gone,or no longer member or something....
or you can just log off...and everything will stay as it is forever and a day...you can log back in later...
IF YOU quit...you cant reasume your old profile....

----------


## JessicaChen

I can understand wanting to erase all tracks of yourself and your opinions off the internet. If the account itself cannot be deleted, maybe delete all of your comments (not sure if that is possible) if you don't want someone finding out who you might be, do not use the same username you used here on another website in the future. I don't think 35whelen is saying they hate the site, but just want to delete their presence off the internet as a whole as much as possible. After all, maybe in some dystopian future, a dear leader will find something you said two decades ago that is worthy of prosecution, and your entire family line will be punished for it.  :Grin:  Just joking, probably wont happen. Maybe. Heard cases of people getting fired from a job because an angry internet mob found out that their father said something 'offensive' on a website one or two decades previously.

----------


## Friwi

I believe "The one who shall not be named "got his account and posts deleted, so that is not impossible to do.

----------


## Ben Waimata

Nope, the idiots posts are still here, I just looked.

----------


## Friwi

My bad

----------


## Micky Duck

lumberjack?????? was the closest I got to working out who that piece of pondscum was....

----------


## gimp

> I believe "The one who shall not be named "got his account and posts deleted, so that is not impossible to do.


I mean, we can choose to delete whoever we like. I'm just not aware whether users have the ability to delete themselves. I am expending zero effort investigating.

----------


## Micky Duck

I gave the answer.....

----------


## ebf

> I can understand wanting to erase all tracks of yourself and your opinions off the internet. If the account itself cannot be deleted, maybe delete all of your comments (not sure if that is possible) if you don't want someone finding out who you might be, do not use the same username you used here on another website in the future. I don't think 35whelen is saying they hate the site, but just want to delete their presence off the internet as a whole as much as possible. After all, maybe in some dystopian future, a dear leader will find something you said two decades ago that is worthy of prosecution, and your entire family line will be punished for it.  Just joking, probably wont happen. Maybe. Heard cases of people getting fired from a job because an angry internet mob found out that their father said something 'offensive' on a website one or two decades previously.


That's one side of the coin. The other is the argument in favor of keeping everything so that the keyboard warriors who become completely unhinged do not get an opportunity to "sanitise" their posts.

To me, the ability to edit / correct your post for 30 minutes (or whatever it is), followed by it being here forever strikes a reasonable balance.

----------


## gimp

I think the internet was a mistake.

----------


## XR500

I think Fawls' cartoon of some days ago sums it up best:

----------


## tiroahunta

> I think the internet was a mistake.


Most probably. Its here to stay though. Best we make the most of the positives..one of which is this forum in all its glory.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> OK to answer ORIGONAL POSTERS QUESTION........


*Well done*......an excellent "work around." I must remember that....may come in useful:>)

----------


## Moa Hunter

> All of those topics do exist on this forum MH... Along with reviews of gear, reloading info etc.


Yes, absolutely they do exist on the forum. What I meant was that I admire posts where there are photos of the end use of the animal as well as the field action all on the same post. That is what I meant by 'photos of dead animals in isolation' where only a dead animal is shown in the post ( in isolation).
I am not intending to seem over sensitive about dead animal photos, just pragmatic about public perception of hunting sports. Look at how many Rodeos have been stopped by animal rights groups who think a bull is really harmed by being ridden.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> But here's the thing.  For these things to flourish as you want, that ought to be where your energy goes. How often do you begin them? How often do you contribute to them? Compared to how often you dwell on Covid and towers??
> 
> I repeat, there is a segment on here that simply want to dwell on the negative, the unrelated and the bull shit. They make a fool of a very good hunting and shooting forum.


I disagree with the assertion " there is a segment on here etc. and that they make a fool etc." I contend that it is the members that loose their tempers and attack the person and not the post that disrupt the forum. If we can accept that happening as normal in any group of people sharing their opinions, the forum becomes a great learning tool for those of us not well versed in online debate.
To control what topics are posted is an attack on free speech and freedom of expression. Would you have us give up those rights voluntarily to censorship?
As far as my own posting and thread starting have a look.

And my best wishes to the OP in their future path

----------


## northdude

It would be dead as fuk. A lot of the peoole that constantly whinge about the off topic threads are quite happy to point out that everyone should only be posting hunting and gun posts and they dont even do it themselves. Heres a gun topic to discuss sorry if its been asked before what gun is the best what scope is the best what bullets should i use whats the best calber for me for hunting....

----------


## DavidGunn

> It would be dead as fuk. A lot of the peoole that constantly whinge about the off topic threads are quite happy to point out that everyone should only be posting hunting and gun posts and they dont even do it themselves. Heres a gun topic to discuss sorry if its been asked before what gun is the best what scope is the best what bullets should i use whats the best calber for me for hunting....


Seeing as you asked, it is .303 with fixed power X 4 Tasco scope and FMJ projectiles with hollow point drilled in your home workshop.

----------


## northdude

:Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BRADS

> It would be dead as fuk. A lot of the peoole that constantly whinge about the off topic threads are quite happy to point out that everyone should only be posting hunting and gun posts and they dont even do it themselves. Heres a gun topic to discuss sorry if its been asked before what gun is the best what scope is the best what bullets should i use whats the best calber for me for hunting....


I'm to dumb mate 
My storys would be all the same today I went and shot some deer here they are, I wouldn't want to read it.
But I certainly enjoy reading the strorys of the guys that can string pics and good yarn together all as one. 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## omark

> Seeing as you asked, it is .303 with fixed power X 4 Tasco scope and FMJ projectiles with hollow point drilled in your home workshop.


Preferably a Jungle Carbine

----------


## XR500

AKA the flame and noise thrower :Grin:

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> Seeing as you asked, it is .303 with fixed power X 4 Tasco scope and FMJ projectiles with hollow point drilled in your home workshop.


Very droll David.........;>)

----------


## Moutere

> It would be dead as fuk. A lot of the peoole that constantly whinge about the off topic threads are quite happy to point out that everyone should only be posting hunting and gun posts and they dont even do it themselves. Heres a gun topic to discuss sorry if its been asked before what gun is the best what scope is the best what bullets should i use whats the best calber for me for hunting....


That is a false claim. 
The off topic section functioned fine when the off topic rules were enforced. 
Simple as that. 

No one has ever said all content must be hunting and shooting related all the time.

----------


## Tahr

This "don't like it, don't read it" line doesn't hold water for me.

I don't give a toss if individuals believe or disbelieve something, or are anti something or not. I can read it and move on. "Off topic" sections and discussions aren't intrinsically bad in some way - its that some topics encourage the worst behaviours from the worst participants. And when a forum is not  moderated there are no natural consequences for this. 

I give a big toss when the debate becomes so bizarre or heated that if an ordinary person reading it they would think we must be crazy, or someone who wishes to harm our sport reads it and it confirms to them we are crazy. Its all ammo to fired against us.

Its not about restricting "free speech" (thats just a silly knee jerk mantra). its about some  people's "stupid speech" and  protecting the credibility of LFO's. So I think that there ought to be stronger moderation or a restrictions on some off topics. Maybe there needs to be a set of values or a code agreed on which is used as the moderation benchmark.

----------


## Ftx325

> I'm to dumb mate 
> My storys would be all the same today I went and shot some deer here they are, I wouldn't want to read it.
> But I certainly enjoy reading the strorys of the guys that can string pics and good yarn together all as one. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


same here . I don't think anyone would find what I usually call a hunt very exciting . Wandering around doc for 6 hrs to knock over a couple of goats wouldn't be particularly interesting to most here I wouldn't imagine , particularly as it would seem a large number of guys here can shoot deer out of their bedroom windows if the mood strikes them , let alone goats .
But for me it's a day away from the rat race and welcome time in the bush . I have posted a few hunting stories but mainly they involve the kids .
I posted a story about my new years fallow but have not shot a deer since .
I even posted a story about my last hunting trip away a few months back where we shot nothing at all , in an effort to at least try and contribute to the hunting threads ...... 
Some of us just don't have the hunting opportunities/experiences others have that make good reading , or get out often enough to post hunting yarns very often .

I went out 2 weekends ago just me and Remmy after goats . Drove for 2 hrs to our spot . Walked another hour and half before seeing our first goat , which the bloody dog decided to chase instead of point at . I spat the dummy , he walked out with head hung low , and we drove 2 hrs home again .
Not a very interesting read eh .....

----------


## Moa Hunter

> This "don't like it, don't read it" line doesn't hold water for me.
> 
> I don't give a toss if individuals believe or disbelieve something, or are anti something or not. I can read it and move on. "Off topic" sections and discussions aren't intrinsically bad in some way - its that some topics encourage the worst behaviours from the worst participants. And when a forum is not  moderated there are no natural consequences. 
> 
> I give a big toss when the debate becomes so bizarre or heated that if an ordinary person reading it would think we must be crazy, or someone who wishes to harm our sport reads it and it confirms to them we are crazy.
> 
> Its not about restricting "free speech" (thats just a silly knee jerk mantra). its about some  people's "stupid speech" and  protecting the credibility of LFO's. So I think that there ought to be stronger moderation or a restrictions on some off topics. Maybe there needs to be a set of values or a code agreed on which is used as the moderation benchmark.


That makes sense. How would it work if we had a 'dislike' button as well as a 'like' ? Slow learner me but if I got ten dislikes for a comment that would clip my short wings. Also a 'No personalized attack' rule - comments directed only at the post not the poster

----------


## rossi.45

> posting of dead animal photos in isolation . .  ' I like to see that balanced with photos of meals prepared from these hunted wild foods and the sharing of recipe's,  photos of kids out hunting, the birds of the forest, sunsets, the things that are the foundation of a happy well rounded existence and enjoyment of the wilds.
> These things represent us as good and decent people, connected to the cycle of life on earth.


ramble alert . . so this morning i'm driving down a long winding down hill section with the road sparkling with frost in a heavy vehicle, the exhaust brake is on, i'm in the right gear, its just after 6.00am, i've got the road to myself and i am happy as a sandman.
and then i have a thought . . OMG ! when i did post pics of hunting it was all guns with dead animals 
where were my pics of meals and recipe's 
where were the kids
the tweety birds
the sunsets . . there was 1 but it had a rifle in the middle of it
the cycle of life stuff

and then i thouight,  Fck Off ! that sounds like a Womens magazine

----------


## northdude

> I'm to dumb mate 
> My storys would be all the same today I went and shot some deer here they are, I wouldn't want to read it.
> But I certainly enjoy reading the strorys of the guys that can string pics and good yarn together all as one. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


My attempt at hunting would make for shit stories like you they would all be the same took gun and kids or partner for a walk didnt shoot anything but enjoyed the day out in the bush all the same stopped at the roast shop on way home got home unpacked our shit the end. Who wants to read that....

----------


## Sidney

> This "don't like it, don't read it" line doesn't hold water for me.
> 
> I don't give a toss if individuals believe or disbelieve something, or are anti something or not. I can read it and move on. "Off topic" sections and discussions aren't intrinsically bad in some way - its that some topics encourage the worst behaviours from the worst participants. And when a forum is not  moderated there are no natural consequences for this. 
> 
> I give a big toss when the debate becomes so bizarre or heated that if an ordinary person reading it they would think we must be crazy, or someone who wishes to harm our sport reads it and it confirms to them we are crazy. Its all ammo to fired against us.
> 
> Its not about restricting "free speech" (thats just a silly knee jerk mantra). its about some  people's "stupid speech" and  protecting the credibility of LFO's. So I think that there ought to be stronger moderation or a restrictions on some off topics. Maybe there needs to be a set of values or a code agreed on which is used as the moderation benchmark.


The willingness to associate yourself with the stupid is beyond me.  Sure shut down the vicious the genuinely harmful, the racist...   but frankly if some twit wants to believe the US govt blew up the twin towers then let them, as publicly as possibly, and add some value with challenge.

The guilt by association syndrome is a disease in this country and frankly those stupid enough to take on board the stupid's contribution as somehow their own, or by pandering to the equally stupid who assume it so is simply a cop out.

Lets not pretend...

Lets actually practice some robust diversity.... instead of just applying the same level of intolerance that the hypocrites want from us...

----------


## outlander

> same here . I don't think anyone would find what I usually call a hunt very exciting . Wandering around doc for 6 hrs to knock over a couple of goats wouldn't be particularly interesting to most here I wouldn't imagine , particularly as it would seem a large number of guys here can shoot deer out of their bedroom windows if the mood strikes them , let alone goats .
> But for me it's a day away from the rat race and welcome time in the bush . I have posted a few hunting stories but mainly they involve the kids .
> I posted a story about my new years fallow but have not shot a deer since .
> I even posted a story about my last hunting trip away a few months back where we shot nothing at all , in an effort to at least try and contribute to the hunting threads ...... 
> Some of us just don't have the hunting opportunities/experiences others have that make good reading , or get out often enough to post hunting yarns very often .
> 
> I went out 2 weekends ago just me and Remmy after goats . Drove for 2 hrs to our spot . Walked another hour and half before seeing our first goat , which the bloody dog decided to chase instead of point at . I spat the dummy , he walked out with head hung low , and we drove 2 hrs home again .
> Not a very interesting read eh .....


Nothing wrong with your input. Although I do have access to hunting, it's just not something I do. Growing up in Africa, there were plenty of opportunities to hunt a variety of animals and the perils that go with it in the African bush. In NZ I choose to not to shoot animals, but still savor the ownership of firearms, reloading etc. The fact that this forum also offers like minded motorcycle riders, boaters and a smattering of free thinkers a place to vent, rewards me with an opportunity to ponder times present and those which are just memories of an old man. Long may it survive, neutral as it currently is and may the moderators be as adultery lenient as they see fit.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> ramble alert . . so this morning i'm driving down a long winding down hill section with the road sparkling with frost in a heavy vehicle, the exhaust brake is on, i'm in the right gear, its just after 6.00am, i've got the road to myself and i am happy as a sandman.
> and then i have a thought . . OMG ! when i did post pics of hunting it was all guns with dead animals 
> where were my pics of meals and recipe's 
> where were the kids
> the tweety birds
> the sunsets . . there was 1 but it had a rifle in the middle of it
> the cycle of life stuff
> 
> and then i thouight,  Fck Off ! that sounds like a Womens magazine


What Bullshit Rossi, that thread you started about making Gin ( mothers ruin ) is just as much a womans weekly topic as anything I mentioned ! :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tahr

> The willingness to associate yourself with the stupid is beyond me.  Sure shut down the vicious the genuinely harmful, the racist...   but frankly if some twit wants to believe the US govt blew up the twin towers then let them, as publicly as possibly, and add some value with challenge.
> 
> The guilt by association syndrome is a disease in this country and frankly those stupid enough to take on board the stupid's contribution as somehow their own, or by pandering to the equally stupid who assume it so is simply a cop out.
> 
> Lets not pretend...
> 
> Lets actually practice some robust diversity.... instead of just applying the same level of intolerance that the hypocrites want from us...


The way I see it is that as LFOs we have no constitutional rights underpinning our privilege. That makes us vulnerable to gov and their supporters and the antis. I’m not a whimp, and enjoy debate, but still maintain that this place is a shop window and that should be ( but doesn’t seem to be) a moderating influence.

----------


## northdude

Everyone i know that isnt interested in firearms doesnt even know what nzhs even fukn is or give a shit.... a few of the people that i know that are into hunting and shooting dont even know what it is and same... or give a shit

----------


## Tahr

> Everyone i know that isnt interested in firearms doesnt even know what nzhs even fukn is or give a shit.... a few of the people that i know that are into hunting and shooting dont even know what it is and same... or give a shit


You are wrong. An anti  gun person who most would know by name actually quoted to me what was said on here and used his forum and real name. Also referred to other people by their forum name. They scan it regularly. Where my meat goes to - the coordinator looked me up by my real name and it was linked to a pic I posted here. He commented on a particular thread - saying they obviously all arent like you.

----------


## northdude

Yes your right of course im wrong

----------


## northdude

Ok thar find out who i really am and put it here on the forum you have my permission to do that...use what i have posted on here not personal details i have provided to you a long time ago

----------


## northdude

My full initials and dob will do for a start

----------


## DavidGunn

You will never know mine or even guess it....ummm I could be wrong.

----------


## northdude

Is it wayne

----------


## Gibo

I think you missed his point

----------


## tiroahunta

> same here . I don't think anyone would find what I usually call a hunt very exciting . Wandering around doc for 6 hrs to knock over a couple of goats wouldn't be particularly interesting to most here I wouldn't imagine , particularly as it would seem a large number of guys here can shoot deer out of their bedroom windows if the mood strikes them , let alone goats .
> But for me it's a day away from the rat race and welcome time in the bush . I have posted a few hunting stories but mainly they involve the kids .
> I posted a story about my new years fallow but have not shot a deer since .
> I even posted a story about my last hunting trip away a few months back where we shot nothing at all , in an effort to at least try and contribute to the hunting threads ...... 
> Some of us just don't have the hunting opportunities/experiences others have that make good reading , or get out often enough to post hunting yarns very often .
> 
> I went out 2 weekends ago just me and Remmy after goats . Drove for 2 hrs to our spot . Walked another hour and half before seeing our first goat , which the bloody dog decided to chase instead of point at . I spat the dummy , he walked out with head hung low , and we drove 2 hrs home again .
> Not a very interesting read eh .....


.ahhh it was still a adventure though wasnt it. The experiences/adventures we do in our free time makes the working week bearable.  Any big game stuff I do I tend to post up, especially if its away from the farm n the back pdks. Usually is consists of shooting goats, with the odd contact with deer. Havent done any stories for a bit as being busy with kids rehearsals, rostered weekend work and a side hustle on Saturdays for a few hours. Leaves me no time for a huntunless if I take a A/L day.now thats a thought


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pommy

@Ftx325, I'd much rather read about yours and others hunting trips, no matter how benign you think they may be.

It would be great to not have to filter out so much drivel when clicking "What's New?"... as technically free as everyone is to post it.

----------


## DavidGunn

> Is it wayne


My mums name was Mrs Kerr

----------


## northdude

:Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ftx325

I know what you guys are saying @Pommy @tiroahunta but I do think that something at least semi worthwhile sharing needs to happen before I will write a story .
As my example about the other weekend is not what I would consider worth writing about .... most of my walks are basically armed tramping/bush bashing , with little or no result . Hardly inspiring .  Another example , went to our private block during the roar . Saw every bloody type of animal you can think of , including wild sheep , except the target species . Walked away empty handed ,besides a rabbit I shot for dog food , more out of frustration than anything  ....  Nail biting stuff ......
I have taken to posting pics of Remmy in the doggy pic thread on hunts like that instead as my contribution rather than boring the tits off everyone with 'but I got nothing' stories .

I guess some of us try and contribute in whatever way we can , even if it is in the off topic section , simply because we have nothing else worth sharing ..... ?

and I know what some of you will say to that last line .... prefer not to have certain views shared in that section , but people are people and come from all walks of life and some find the stuff discussed(?) interesting . I have even learned a few things from the off topic section , so I don't think it's all bad . I dare say the contributors from that section are no different to anyone else and probably never normally talk about half the stuff that pops up in there , but can't help but jump in if they find it interesting enough . Some might find their views and ideas waaaay out there , others may not . There may be more people out there that agree with some of those waaay out theories than you realise .  
As an example did anyone read the comments on the latest petition posted on this site the other day regarding a certain pm resigning ?  
There are a lot more people out there who really cannot stand the current govt head and are not at all afraid to say exactly what they think than I would have thought , and nearly all of them would have been called conspiracy nuts or tin foil hat wearers or nutjobs had those comments been posted here  ....
Perhaps the off topic contributors , myself included , aren't such a rare breed after all ....
 But the personal attacks do take it too far , I think we can all agree on that .

----------


## Sidney

> The way I see it is that as LFOs we have no constitutional rights underpinning our privilege. That makes us vulnerable to gov and their supporters and the antis. Im not a whimp, and enjoy debate, but still maintain that this place is a shop window and that should be ( but doesnt seem to be) a moderating influence.


Ah ha... words like constitutional and priviledge creeping in now.  I have a constitutional right to not have my freedom of choice imposed on by the state without rational reason and only justified, on balance my rights being infringed is a lessor harm that what will happen to others.  That is the place we are at in the absence of a formalised constitutional documents, but in the reality that our current legislative framework creates.  Not only that but the state does not bequeath priviledge, it is only capable of taking it away.  My right to live breathe and make choices is not bestowed on by any govt.....

Why do we persist in not understanding that?

The fact that we don't have a constitutionally formalised recognition of our "infringed privileges" has no bearing on whether the current oppressive irrationality should be contested...

You can feel as privileged as you want about the state not being as onerous as it could be, but I know and so does every history student that the onset of an aggressive state against individual freedoms is not thwarted by pretending its not happening.

I have no objection to moderating idiocy, I think we have a responsibility to those not understanding that.... but no-one yet has provided a answer to my question??

If this is not a suitable place for thrashing out issues that affect us as a community - where is?

----------


## Sidney

that doesn't read very well...., and it won't let me edit it...

----------


## Cordite

> Where abouts in the settings is the burn and delete my profile button...? I'm going to jettison the internet and go back to the 1970s living meat & Veg life style and writing with a pencil.....


Can't delete I think.  You could of course just put all sorts of deflective stuff in your profile to make it totally impossible to guess it was you and then just leave the profile dormant.  

Problem of say deleting a facebook profile, as in totally deleting it, is that all your FB posts ever made on any FB forum will disappear forever too -- including your comments on your grandkid's this and that photo etc.  But at least they do give you that particular nuclear button to use to tidy up after yourself.

Here is a guy who went to delete his FB account, watch what happens:

----------


## Growlybear

> I think the internet was a mistake.


Yeah. It has made for some brave cowards. Like anything A mix of good and tugboatery. No forum, or FB group is immune from it.

----------


## Sidney

Yeah, but only a partial truth.  Just as likely an argument to say that its a far more level playing field than one dominated by surplus of physicality and low intellect...

----------


## Ryan

The only person who's managed to delete their posts has been Tussock, way back when he was a blue and spat the dummy initially. His posts were still there but they featured his name only - i.e. they were empty posts, unless where he was quoted.. This was eventually tidied up somehow.

There is no native user ability to delete either themselves, or their posts beyond the editing / delete window after the initial post.

----------


## Micky Duck

> same here . I don't think anyone would find what I usually call a hunt very exciting . Wandering around doc for 6 hrs to knock over a couple of goats wouldn't be particularly interesting to most here I wouldn't imagine , particularly as it would seem a large number of guys here can shoot deer out of their bedroom windows if the mood strikes them , let alone goats .
> But for me it's a day away from the rat race and welcome time in the bush . I have posted a few hunting stories but mainly they involve the kids .
> I posted a story about my new years fallow but have not shot a deer since .
> I even posted a story about my last hunting trip away a few months back where we shot nothing at all , in an effort to at least try and contribute to the hunting threads ...... 
> Some of us just don't have the hunting opportunities/experiences others have that make good reading , or get out often enough to post hunting yarns very often .
> 
> I went out 2 weekends ago just me and Remmy after goats . Drove for 2 hrs to our spot . Walked another hour and half before seeing our first goat , which the bloody dog decided to chase instead of point at . I spat the dummy , he walked out with head hung low , and we drove 2 hrs home again .
> Not a very interesting read eh .....


it IS interesting....and some folks may have consoled you and maybe even given hints as to what will prevent same happening again.... I miss seeing goats.

----------


## Micky Duck

> Fuck, if I were to judge everyone I met in society by the existence of facebook .



ok heres a thought....IF Donald Trump hadnt had twitter etc and media HADNT spouted on and on and on and on and on  about it and all the daft things he tweeted........ would he have looked a complete dick still????? or just a partial dick???
think about it.

----------


## northdude

> My mums name was Mrs Kerr


nee king

----------


## northdude

> Ah ha... words like constitutional and priviledge creeping in now.  I have a constitutional right to not have my freedom of choice imposed on by the state without rational reason and only justified, on balance my rights being infringed is a lessor harm that what will happen to others.  That is the place we are at in the absence of a formalised constitutional documents, but in the reality that our current legislative framework creates.  Not only that but the state does not bequeath priviledge, it is only capable of taking it away.  My right to live breathe and make choices is not bestowed on by any govt.....
> 
> Why do we persist in not understanding that?
> 
> The fact that we don't have a constitutionally formalised recognition of our "infringed privileges" has no bearing on whether the current oppressive irrationality should be contested...
> 
> You can feel as privileged as you want about the state not being as onerous as it could be, but I know and so does every history student that the onset of an aggressive state against individual freedoms is not thwarted by pretending its not happening.
> 
> I have no objection to moderating idiocy, I think we have a responsibility to those not understanding that.... but no-one yet has provided a answer to my question??
> ...


that last line is good this place should be a place where the community should be able to freely vent get stuff off their chest and unwind. Unfortunately it looks like a few here would rather you shut the fuk up hold it in until one day you cant any more blow up and possibly go and do something stupid with a firearm then it will be the same people whinging like fuk because it reflects on them to. Ive run out of nice ways to say it if you don't like the topic piss off and read one you do like if you don't like the particular poster piss off and go and interact with a member you do like if the thread isn't harming anyone piss off and leave them alone. If you still just cant help your self go hang with cindy and you can have each others backs and keep each other safe you can even help her draft the new hate speech laws as it will be right up your alley go clean face book up with her then bring her here and clean this place up she will probably even give you a little smiley stamp on the back of your hand or even better a red star. Flame away...

----------


## Micky Duck

:36 1 18:  :36 1 18:  :36 1 18:

----------


## northdude

ouch

----------


## norsk

I have watched a couple of forums just die off.

It's generally because they just run out of subject matter and there are not enough new members coming in.Also a few fuckwits entrench themselves believing that just because no body argues with them  they are in the right.

This,coupled with a "hidden forum" by invitation only where some of the former frequent posters or long term members hang out just means they don't engage on the forum anymore.

At the end of the day,if I walked into a pub and decided I didn't like it.I would turn around and leave. I wouldn't write all the reasons I thought it was shit all over the walls ,then expect it to change.Likewise if I was a Publican who felt the mood was changing I would take steps to move it the way I wanted it.

----------


## northdude

Yes but as we know there are plenty of people that have access to firearms that shouldnt the horse has already bolted on that one

----------


## Moa Hunter

> You are wrong. An anti  gun person who most would know by name actually quoted to me what was said on here and used his forum and real name. Also referred to other people by their forum name. They scan it regularly. Where my meat goes to - the coordinator looked me up by my real name and it was linked to a pic I posted here. He commented on a particular thread - saying they obviously all arent like you.


I hope that you told the 'anti gun person' that they are the worst type of scum that there is. Not because they are anti gun, but because they want to watch other people (spy) and report on others to the authorities. What do they hope to gain not uncover but 'gain' ? My Mrs grew up under East German commy rule. To gain advancement or privilege you had to be a member of the 'Party', if you wanted for example a better education for your kids then some part time spying and reporting on your neighbours to the Stasi would do it.

----------


## Tahr

> Ok thar find out who i really am and put it here on the forum you have my permission to do that...use what i have posted on here not personal details i have provided to you a long time ago


You got the wrong end of stick there.
I said _"others"_. know who individuals are on here. I haven't a clue how they know or how they do it.
I don't give a toss who you are. Or anyone on here.

----------


## northdude

That last sentance would apply to the general population...

----------


## Nathan F

> It is comments like this (highlighted) that have killed the hunting reports and magazine section. That is a shame because for many that was the corner stone of the forum.
> Since the "event" the forum (to me) has been populated by (some) people who only seem to have a passing interest in hunting and shooting but a particular interest in expressing their political discontent and resentment in most nasty and personalised ways, and/or wish to explore the fringe ends of topics that have nothing to do with the forum's (former) core purpose. That "common interest and camaraderie" might suit some, but not me.


100% im on a hunting forum because hunting interests me and I like looking at pictures of dead deer .

----------

